# Smok H-Priv 220W in Stock



## Gizmo (1/6/16)

The brand new H-Priv 220W by Smok is now in Stock for only R1200. Available in Black and Silver variants.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/6/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

